# aMSN 0.98.1 perte affichage du pseudo à chaque connexion



## montgo (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
tout d'abord, je ne sais pas si je poste sur le bon forum, donc je m'excuse d'avance si je me suis trompée !
voilà mon problème : je viens de mettre à jour mon amsn avec la version 0.98.1. Dès que je me déconnecte puis me reconnecte, mon pseudo redevient automatiquement par défaut mon adresses mail (alors que mes préférences n'ont pas bougées). et quasi tous mes contacts apparaissent avec leurs adresses mail et non leurs pseudos.
quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du problème ?
merki d'avance


----------



## thunderheart (19 Novembre 2009)

Même problème que toi depuis la mise à jour


----------



## farnient (19 Novembre 2009)

Même souci depuis la mise à jour de la version 0.98.1! 

J'ai sans arrêt mon prénom tout bien écrit en pseudo normal, du coup je le change et quand je me reconnecte il revient comme avant... En revanche mon pseudo de convers et mon message perso ne changent pas eux. 
Et pareil tous mes contacts, lorsqu'ils se déconnectent, apparaissent avec leur adresse mail, et non leur pseudo... Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution au problème?

Merci!


----------



## izzy01 (20 Novembre 2009)

Je pensais être le seul mais je vois que vous rencontrer egalement le même problème que moi 
Amsn commence à me fatigué avec ses actualisation qui ne serve a rien, si ce n'est embrouiller la tête des utilisateurs.
Avant j'avais un problème avec les fenêtre qui n'apparaissait plus ainsi que le son qui avait disparu
Maintenant c'est mon prénom qui revient a la place de mon speudo a chaque fois que je me connecte
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?


----------



## ciloo-electro (20 Novembre 2009)

mince alors, ya que des gens pour poser le problème et personne pour y répondre... jen'ai pas fait de msies à jour, et j'ai le meme meme problème que vous... si jamais j'ai des infos, je reviendrai les poster ici


----------



## polosven (21 Novembre 2009)

Ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul!
Faites signe si vous avez du neuf, ça commence doucement à me courir que mon pseudo change tout seul à chaque redémarrage...

Thanks


----------



## Cactuz (21 Novembre 2009)

Même problème sur adium :S
Ça a l'air d'être general: 

http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10763 pour + d'infos.


----------



## tef67 (22 Novembre 2009)

A priori c'est un  bug qui n'est pas lié à une manip', chez moi dans préférences/avancé/apparence la case "afficher l'email au lieu du pseudonyme dans la liste de contact" est bien désactivée et pourtant c'est bien l 'email qui apparait au lieu du pseudo !
...vivement la 0.98.---->2 !


----------



## darkness-no-jutsu (22 Novembre 2009)

moi j'ai un petit bug si je puis dire lorsque je me connecte ou reconnecte j'ai toujours mon prénom en pseudonyme pour i remédier je suis allez sur http://www.hotmail.com je me suis connecter puis je suis allez dans *option -> autre option -> consulter modifier mes information perso -> retaper mon mot de passe -> et changer mon prénom en mon pseudo* et voila la seul gène que cela peut occasionner est pour l'envoie de mail ou on n'auras comme expéditeur le pseudo mais bon


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Novembre 2009)

Ah bah ok je vois que le problème est récent et ne touche pas que moi, décidément. J'ai essayé la version 0.98 et 0.98.1 et j'ai changé plusieurs options dans mes préférences, ça ne change rien. J'ai donc l'impression qu'il s'agit plus des serveurs que des logiciels vu qu'Adium est également touché.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est chiant de se connecter avec son email qui apparaît. Mais mes contacts ont toujours leurs pseudos eux par contre.


Wait and see.


----------



## theoorl45 (23 Novembre 2009)

Je confirme. J'ai le même problème sous Adium que celui que vous rencontrez sur aMSN.

Systématiquement mon pseudo se change à chaque connexion, c'est relativement chiant... Mais du coup, si ça le fait chez vous sur aMSN et chez nous sur Adium, je me dis que le problème n'est peut-être pas lié aux logiciels....


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Novembre 2009)

Il faudrait demander également à nos "amis"  sur Windaube et avec MSN Messenger (enfin Windows Live Messenger) s'ils ont le même soucis que nous.


----------



## erxan45 (2 Décembre 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est chian .. un moyen d'y remédié ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Décembre 2009)

montgo a dit:


> (...) Dès que je me déconnecte puis me reconnecte, mon pseudo redevient automatiquement par défaut mon adresses mail (...)


Je n'avais pas vu ce thread.
Ça me console, je pensais être le seul à avoir ce problème. 
Mais bon, pas de 0.98.2 en vue pour l'instant. :hein:


----------



## Elodie42 (15 Août 2010)

bonsoir,

meme soucis que vs tous par contre jai une ptite solution qui marche que jai trouvé sur ce forum
regardez le dernier message !!


----------

